
Today we had someone fake their entire interview via Skype - Story  (r/devops) - staz
https://www.reddit.com/r/devops/comments/askyfu/today_we_had_someone_fake_their_entire_interview/
======
kerng
The true gem is the story shared in the first, top rated comment on reddit. An
engineer found a side gig to help others that passed interviews to do their
job (not knowing this initially, but realized soon). Basically a contractor
who via a fake interview got a dev job in a large corporation is
subcontracting specific programming tasks. Interesting world we live in.

~~~
notafrog
On the other hand I've had a few companies reject my application without even
giving me the chance for an interview although I was qualified. I know it
happens to the best of us, but it's still frustrating when you hear stories
like this.

~~~
marwarii
Right! And then you have to endup in companies like Infosys and then people
say it's a red flag.

------
wil421
When I saw Infosys I knew what was up. The last company I was at was an IT
sweatshop and I was a naive college grad. You couldn’t be in IT and be called
a developer or software engineer, those positions were only for India. I could
write a blog post about the crap I saw, not sure why I stayed so long.

Anyway, I had exactly one Indian developer I trusted. She wouldn’t cover for
other Indians bullshit, called people out, and generally asked questions. She
would usually do the first line interview and then it would come to me. The
clear amount of absolutely fabricated resumes by Capgemini, Accenture,
Infosys, and the like was staggering.

One person couldn’t answer questions and then hung up due to a supposed
internet connection issue. 5 minutes later they dial back in with near perfect
answers. Another was clearly a Project Manager but had develper stuff all over
their resume. Most were just complete BS.

We wanted to try coding exercises but the India dev said they would get
someone to do it for them. Glad I left that place last September! Best
decision I’ve ever made.

------
justfor1comment
When I was in grad school, I applied to a lot of companies but didn't here
back from any of them. Getting desperate a friend suggested I should try
signing up for Dice.com. From my perspective it seemed like just another
LinkedIn. So I signed up. Within a week I had a plethora of recruiters
contacting me from companies I had never heard of. Not being too picky back
then I took a few of these calls. Most were largely Indian run companies. One
of the recruiters asked for my resume. So I sent over a pdf file. The next day
she calls me and asks for a .doc version of my resume. Naively, I thought may
be the recruiter isn't tech savvy so unable to open a pdf file. I told her to
download Acrobat reader. She said but she wants to edit my resume before
showing it to the clients. I promptly ended the call and deleted my dice
account.

~~~
tropo
There is a legit explanation for this. Sometimes recruiters just want to
remove your contact info. The idea is that this makes it harder for companies
to avoid paying the recruiter.

You could offer to make the edits as requested.

~~~
Jedd
Yup - I've had this with legit recruiters in Australia.

I know they're legit as they're people I've worked with in the past. It's
frustrating, as often times you've worked to make your PDF in local page size
(A4 here) fit 'just so'. I've seen the resultant print-outs on the desk during
interviews, and they're not pretty - so I'd also much prefer to supply
modified PDF's.

Weirdly, in the age of web search and linkedin, this still happens -- despite
it taking all of a couple of minutes to bang in someone's name, and a couple
of their previous roles, and being pretty confident of finding out how to
contact that person.

OTOH it's nice to see that some recruiters trust their _paying_ customers just
as much as they trust their candidates.

------
scarpino
We've had this happen as well, with that same company.

A different company tried to pull a bait and switch on us: excellent screening
interview, but they sent an entirely different person to the second round.

It's crazy out there.

------
beerlord
I don't hire Indians as freelancers or employees. Whenever I post a Freelance
role, I can be sure that I will get at least 1-2 generic applications from
Indians. Usually they are part of some cohort of other IT workers - so even if
I accepted their offer, I would have no idea who my information was being
exposed to or who the work was actually being done by.

Cheating and dishonesty is part of the culture, sadly - to the extent that
parents will even climb school buildings to pass cheat notes to students
during exams:

[https://www.huffingtonpost.in/2015/03/19/en-masse-
cheating-p...](https://www.huffingtonpost.in/2015/03/19/en-masse-cheating-
parents_n_6900248.html?guccounter=1&guce_referrer_us=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbS8&guce_referrer_cs=DjZqlfSn6xMzuAvmRCZDYA)

Part of this is the bodyshop-encouraging nature of the H1B and other 'skilled'
visas around the world. Limits should be placed to ensure that only 20% of all
visa types can be given to any country, to avoid one country completely
monopolising the visa type, and creating positive feedback effects (ie.
Indians hiring other Indians or helping eachother game the system). Right now
76% of all H1B visas are taken by Indian workers which I think partly
represents the scheme's failure.

~~~
everybodyknows
What you call "cheating and dishonesty" most of the world's population thinks
of as nothing other than valuing the good of self and family ahead of that of
strangers.

Adults who treat strangers as well as family are scarce indeed in this world,
even within societies where the principle is universally inculcated in
children by all of church, school and family.

If what you say of Indian culture is true -- well, such is the world norm.

~~~
coldtea
> _What you call "cheating and dishonesty" most of the world's population
> thinks of as nothing other than valuing the good of self and family ahead of
> that of strangers._

And who said that that's noble?

If everybody did the same and had no moral limits of putting "the good of self
and family ahead of that of strangers", then society would be a hellhole.

In fact, it would also come to bite them and their family in the ass too,
because society would be a hellhole for them as well. Others can play the game
of putting "the good of self and family ahead of that of strangers" as well,
and to them its yourself and your family who are the strangers.

> _Adults who treat strangers as well as family are scarce indeed in this
> world_

You don't have to "treat strangers as well as family" to not cheat in exams.

You can still give your money to family and none to strangers, take care of
family members in sickness and not strangers, protect family members when
they're under attack but not strangers, give house and shelter to family
members and not to strangers, etc.

Cheating exams and stealing someone's place (that they were actually worth it)
doesn't imply you have to "treat strangers as well as family".

And how about caring about your family and kids enough to give them
principles, and not make them cheaters, liars, cowards, and beggars who only
value themselves and/or their family, and are otherwise useless weight to
society?

~~~
octokatt
What you're saying makes sense.

What is unfortunate is that making moral decisions has a price. If you are
trying to give the best life possible to your children, the price of honesty
may be too high.

Instead, you may try to give your children a good enough life so they will be
able to be the person you wish you could be. Children, here, can mean literal
children, nieces, or close family friends who you want to be better than
yourself.

~~~
justtopost
If your legacy to your children is dishonesty, you are giving them the largest
possible handicap I can imagine.

~~~
octokatt
Just saw this. The legacy to your children is to sacrifice for them, be honest
with them about what you did, and trust them to do better than you were able
to do. Hopefully, the advantage you give them will be enough they can start
making the system more fair.

It's ugly, but honor and honesty are things you need to be able to afford.

If your choice was to cheat on an arbitrary test or not be able to afford
medicine for your child, it gets sticky.

